

Explore the secret lives of TinyUrls - ericb
http://www.tinywurld.com
TinyWurld.com is my latest toy project. It finds tinyurls and shows thumbnails of where they lead. Of working tinyurls (a good chunk are broken) about 30% are maps--which are currently filtered out on the site. <p>I'm not a designer, but did the design myself, so suggestions and bug reports are welcome.
======
ericb
I'll be keeping an eye on here if folks have anything to point about TinyWurld
--it's my latest toy project.

